# If you could go back , would you lose your virginity to the same person as you did?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

I would probably


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes. Or any of my gfs then.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

IDK. She was serviceable.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I married her and I’m still nailing that great a$$ all these years later…..


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

It would be her or the woman with whom my sister in law put me in a surprise blind hookup. I would be celibate today if it had not been for aggressive women.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Nope. 
It wasn't bad, but it wasn't good, either. And he later turned out to be a totally gross douchebag

If I knew then what I know now I'd have waited a year until I could drive, gone a county over, and used every scrap of youthful passion to break young DH's reality.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

No. 

I did it for practical logical reasons. I was tired of being a virgin. He was sweet & trustworthy. I didn't love him. He didn't love me (although he claimed to). I knew he couldn't emotionally hurt me so it was "safe" to experiment with him.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes. He was my boyfriend, and he was so nice to me. He knew I was an emotional mess and was so kind to me. It was a lovely experience. It would be nice if it had been my H, but I was 33 when I met him so...


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely yes. I would have gotten with any chick that I deemed a 5+ and would allow it.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Probably but I hope that I would know then what I know now on what to do.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Was she the best lover I ever had? Not by a long shot.

Would she have been “The One” and the best wife for me and mother of my children forever? No, not really when you put it like that. although she is a very good person and has been with her husband for 35 years and their children are successful and all seem happy on social media. ( Yes we are still friends on social media and do chit chat now and then) 

We went down in flames and I was heartbroken for awhile when it all came crashing down ——

But — 

it was the perfect summer romance and coming of age between my junior and senior year of high school when I was 17 and if I were to step into a wormhole and end up back at that time and place, I wouldn’t change a thing around that aspect. I would do it all again just as it went down in the summer and fall of 1981.

What I would change would be when things started to go bad and she started to cheat and turn ice cold to me a handful of months later I’d shed my tears for a day, then straighten myself up and walk away and not look back. 

The initial romance and coming of age for both of us was storybook. 

But what I now regret was the time I spent chasing her and negotiating with her and begging her and squeezing out another YEAR together of on and off, when I should have walked away when things went south at the 6 month mark.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yes. He was my boyfriend, and he was so nice to me. He knew I was an emotional mess and was so kind to me. It was a lovely experience. It would be nice if it had been my H, but I was 33 when I met him so...



Oops never mind. I figured out what you meant.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

*If you could go back, would you lose your virginity to the same person as you did?*

To be perfectly honest, why not. Virginity is highly over-rated. I was ready to put that behind me. I had already done lots of making out with girls. I enjoyed bringing girls to orgasm and I enjoyed HJ's and Titty-F's. I didn't expect to go all the way that night. Thought I might get a BJ, but she wanted to go all the way.

In retrospect, I would have made sure I had condoms, but she didn't get pregnant, so that turned out OK. Yes, I was hormone crazed and dumb. I soon made sure I always had condoms if I was seriously dating anyone.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, not to cast a shadow but in full truth, no.

My v card was taken without consent as a child, by an adult. This was repeated for years.

Now my first consenting experience? Given my history, yes. We were both CSA survivors and getting to choose each other was pretty wonderful and empowering.

If I could rewrite history, I would choose to have only been with my wife.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Virginity is highly over-rated. I was ready to put that behind me.


This. I honestly just wanted to get past that "first time" hurdle. We were at least friends, hung out with the same group. It was unspectacular but could have been worse.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

D0nnivain said:


> No.
> 
> I did it for practical logical reasons. I was tired of being a virgin. He was sweet & trustworthy. I didn't love him. He didn't love me (although he claimed to). I knew he couldn't emotionally hurt me so it was "safe" to experiment with him.


I had no intent to initiate a relationship. Too socially inept and shy. Sort of Don Quixote protecting women's virtue. And mine, I guess.

I could not get it through my head that some women in my sphere were actually good with casual or recreational sex. The young lady who scored managed to get me into her hotel room. I panicked as this was not supposed to happen in my world and became passive. She was more practical about it. No emotion involved, just a hookup. I learned nothing outside the physical experience.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Absolutely! I would go back in a heart beat. I wish I never met my ex-wife, let alone sleep with her.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was taking a course in lifeguard training and she was doing the same course and we ended up as partners. I suggested we practiced at my parents pool and she agreed. We started having sex immediately.
I was fourteen but I was tall for or my age and very fit, she was seventeen. Got my first bj for my fifteenth birthday.
I don’t think it would have worked out because I was just a way of getting back at her ex and I knew that.
Didn’t bother me though 😁


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

I lost my virginity back in the Jurassic period when I was 14 to a girl who was 15 at the time. We were at the same school in Romford, Essex, England.
So long ago that I can`t even remember her name or what she looked like now.
But I do remember thinking, SEX: is that all it is?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

> If you could go back , would you lose your virginity to the same person as you did?


Yes, definitely


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

I was with my first from 1997 til 2018 and have 2 children with her so... probably.

There has been consistently better sex since starting a new relationship and sex wasn't that frequent at the end but that's pretty common for dying marriages and dead feelings. So many wasted opportunities and years.


----------



## Melinda82 (10 mo ago)

Yes, I like that my husband and I have only been with each other. To only have that sense of connection with my husband makes me value the relationship more and feel more committed than I would if I knew there were a handful (or more) of other men out there who'd seen and touched every part of me. I like that we learned everything with each other--and over two decades later we still occasionally learn something new!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Melinda82 said:


> Yes, I like that my husband and I have only been with each other. To only have that sense of connection with my husband makes me value the relationship more and feel more committed than I would if I knew there were a handful (or more) of other men out there who'd seen and touched every part of me. I like that we learned everything with each other--and over two decades later we still occasionally learn something new!


That's really great. I wish I were the only man who touched my wife. but this did not happen.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, definitely. She was smart, beautiful, and fun.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

No way!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> Yes, definitely. She was smart, beautiful, and fun.


That made me think about it. She was also smart, beautiful, and fun, and I remember it was in the fall, her house windows were open and through the window right above her bed when I looked up I could see her siblings out in the yard playing. Thankfully they were a good bit away from the house. 
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Well, not to cast a shadow but in full truth, no.
> 
> My v card was taken without consent as a child, by an adult. This was repeated for years.
> 
> ...


👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏 This is what I'm talking about. Too many don't understand the beauty in this. 

And to answer the question, HELL NO. A grown man took my virginity at 16, it was consensual, but only because I was young and naive and he should have known better. Took complete advatage of my youth. I married that man at 19, he killed himself in March of this year and turned my world upside down. Forget how I feel about it all, I just worry for my child. Anywho. 

I'd like to have my Vcard back to protect and nurture for a deserving barbarian @Conan of my own. Hope one day I'll have that without too much stupid in between.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏 This is what I'm talking about. Too many don't understand the beauty in this.
> 
> And to answer the question, HELL NO. A grown man took my virginity at 16, it was consensual, but only because I was young and naive and he should have known better. Took complete advatage of my youth. I married that man at 19, he killed himself in March of this year and turned my world upside down. Forget how I feel about it all, I just worry for my child. Anywho.
> 
> I'd like to have my Vcard back to protect and nurture for a deserving barbarian @Conan of my own. Hope one day I'll have that without too much stupid in between.


If anybody deserves a second go of it, you certainly do.

Keep a healthy outlook and I'm betting you'll encounter a good one.🙂


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

No. I would have waited. I was 23 and looking for the one. Seems like all the girls I was meeting/dating already had several notches on their bedposts. Many women do not understand what a guy that is waiting for "the one" goes through from other guys, because he has not just laid some little honey already. 

If you are a parent, you can be proud of you son for it, but do not voice it to others! I basically gave up on finding a girl that had not already been screwing around, so I gave in to a teen mom that was chasing me, just so I can stop the ridicule of being a virgin. My wife and I both wish we had found each other first.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Yes, I plan on recreating that experience tonight when we go to bed.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yea, too bad I don't remember her name, her face or really anything. But she was a serviceable ho.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Melinda82 said:


> Yes, I like that my husband and I have only been with each other. To only have that sense of connection with my husband makes me value the relationship more and feel more committed than I would if I knew there were a handful (or more) of other men out there who'd seen and touched every part of me. I like that we learned everything with each other--and over two decades later we still occasionally learn something new!


4 decades for us, firsts and onlies


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Heck, NO!
I was 19 and I lost my virginity to my first husband.
🤮


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The answer is yes.

At that point in my life you're asking a teenage boy if he would say no to sex. 😅


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I was 13 she was 18

I'm going to say yes

It happened on the 9th hole of a golf course after dark


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Not really...


----------

